# USB not powered and no way to hotplug devices

## paolinx

hi, 

i am attemping to setup my new gentoo system on an asus laptop. 

I procedeed with some minor problems and it result i can connect to internet (even wireless), use gnome3, and move mouse pointer via touchpad. 

Actually I CANNOT see any device connected to usb (lsusb does not change - neither dmesg report activity) . 

Infrared led on my external mouse blink once time and then turn off .

I suspect it depends on some of erroneous kernel configuration, but i cannot find anything about and figure out how to fix it . 

I provide here some logs about my laptop. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # uname -a
> 
> Linux localhost 3.16.5-gentoo #4 SMP Tue Nov 25 14:00:35 CET 2014 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3537U CPU @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
> ...

 

----------

## DONAHUE

```
grep -i usb /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 got drivers for usb?

Does menuconfig have:  *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->
> 
> [M] X86 Platform Specific Device Drivers  ---> 
> 
> --- X86 Platform Specific Device Drivers 
> ...

 

----------

